# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Some Pics

## yurona

I just bought a digicam and took a few pics.

----------


## DEA

what camera did you buy?
nice, go for some closeup shots?
i remember you wanted to do a small planted tank, if after cny u gian, can find me, we do together ^ ^

----------


## yurona

owner still newbie. Gotta play around more often b4 i get down to serious pics.
The planted tanks now i not thinking much of, more occupied with my new toy, hehheh[ :Grin: ]

----------


## lsz

nice pics

----------


## art

Where you get your peacocks from ?  :Smile:

----------


## yurona

Blue World Aquarium in paya lebar.

----------


## art

ic , any rough gauge of pricing per fish ( peacock ) ?

----------


## yurona

Had a busy time taking pics of each of the fish. Perhaps any peacock experts out there like to help id each fish. Even though i have been keeping cichlids for some years, i usually more interested in the fish themselves than to go dig out their sci names (too lazy!)

----------


## yurona



----------


## yurona



----------


## yurona



----------


## yurona

oh, i keep a luohan too.its still young though.
in a tank of its own, of cos.

----------


## Simon

yurona, can I use those pics for the fish database? if yes, can I oso have some info on them

TIA

----------


## yurona

simon, sure.
I'm honoured to have my pics go into the database. :Smile:

----------


## lsz

beautiful pics ! 
beautiful fish!

----------


## art

Cant view the pics.
Think you reached max allocation or something on the geocities site.
Can try hosting on homex.coolconnect instead ?

----------


## art

Ok can view now...weird

Aniway in order of appearance :

Cyrtocara moori "Malawi blue dolphin"
Labeotropheus fuelleborni "marble cichlid"
Sciaenochromis Abli "Electric blue hap"
Dimidiochromis compressiceps "Malawi eye biter"
Aulonocara maleri "Sunshine peacock"

----------


## lsz

these are the nicer ones found in the local market. 
i read an interesting article about the sutiable habitat for malawi eyebiter is weeds instead of rocks....thats where they feel most at home. (practical fishkeeping)

and funny dont hear of ppl keeping auratus though they are very common and pretty. I used to keep and like them a lot. But mine are in species tank i dunno abt community..what kind of damage are they capable of. 

is there "snob mentality" when it comes to africans too?

----------


## art

Which nicer ones you refering to ?

About the auratus , most shops sell juveniles and the full coloration of the male ( which i prefer and have in my tank ) is not yet showned.
Perhaps thats what seems to deter potential owners from purchasing them.

Also perhaps they might have read that they are too aggressive , if not the most of the Melanochromis.

But i still like them , esp the coloration of the males.
Moreover when you get them as juveniles , they only cost a dollar or so.

In my experience of keeping 2 adult males b4 , they are indeed aggressive , killed 1 of my zebras off the night i put them in. Its best to just keep one male in the tank.

Its ok to keep a community of them as juveniles , but once the male changes its body coloration , its time to remove the males and only leave one inside , to prevent scuffles and injuries or death that might result.

----------


## lsz

those in the pics lor

the key is space man 

"space! man" not "spaceman"

----------

